# myrtle beach area fly fishing?



## bosshoss

So my wife got a deal on some plane tickets to the area the end of october.....We don't have any place to stay yet so we're looking for lodging. We like to stay out of the hustle a bussle, so I think we may try to stay in the North Myrtle beach area on or as close to the beach as possible. I may be able to afford one day of guided fishing, but my love is just walking the beach and hunting for fish. 
What are my chances with hooking up with some blues in the area this time of year or maybe even some reds in the surf zone? What about Jacks or even spanish macs. 
If anyone has any suggestions on lodging in the area that would be great as well as fishing. I'm located in michigan so if anyone ever has any questions on any trips up here for salmon or steelhead feel free to ask. Our season is about to wind up in the rivers and piers up here for these fish.
Thanks for any info.:fishing:


----------



## surfsidesativa

How much are you looking to spend per night? How many people are you looking to put up? 

October is my favorite month to fish here. Plenty of blues, spottail, pomp, whiting, flounder and spot. Mullet should be thick in the surf.

Plenty of really good guides down here. Again, what are you wanting to spend and what do you want to catch?


----------



## bosshoss

we aren't looking for anything real fancy, preferably something smaller, not a fan of the highrises, but if we have to we have to. We definetly need to stay under 100 a night, but we've seen alot of deals for around 50-60 a night this time of year. i see you are from murrels inlet and I tried to find something in that area, but didn't have much luck.
So are you saying in you response that reds are available in the surf in oct. I'd really like to catch a red, I lost the only one I've ever hooked in florida last march and I'm holding a grudge.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Eddy Gurge

Check Cherry Grove. That is where we'll be for two weeks in October. No crowds, plenty of beach to fish. Very close to Little River for charter fishing if that is your thing. I just sit in front of the house we rent on the beach, and fish, fish fish. It's come to a point that these are the two weeks I really live for.


----------



## bluefish1928

i never seen anyone fly fish in the SC surf but you would probably be able to catch bluefish or even spanish mackerel if they come in close to the surf zone on flies


----------



## bosshoss

*wind*

what types of weather patterns can i expect for late october....when fly fishing off the beach I hope for offshore winds, but rarely get my wish.


----------



## bosshoss

*places to stay?*

Does anyone have any suggestions on a decent, cheap place to stay close to a good stretch of productive beach for fishing, checked the house that were mentioned before and there are quite few fees that I don't want to deal with.....thanks


----------



## theprynce

bosshoss said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a decent, cheap place to stay close to a good stretch of productive beach for fishing, checked the house that were mentioned before and there are quite few fees that I don't want to deal with.....thanks


If you're Ok on staying within MB, I would reccomend the Vancouver. Its a simple but nice and clean place with good rates. Very friendly people, also. Its on the south end so its pretty close to Springmaid Pier. In terms of hustle and bustle, I would be too worried. As it is right now, there's no one really here. I was down at Pier 14 in the heart of MB yesterday and saw only a few people out.

I used to stay at this awesome little place in Cherry Grove when I was a kid. Its still there but I don't remember the name of it. There's lots of places to fish there and its within driving distance to MB, Sunset Beach, NC, and other places.

-=The Prynce


----------



## surfsidesativa

If I were you I would stay at one of these place. 

Affordable Suites Pawleys Island
Holliday Inn Express litchfield or Murrells Inlet

They'll put you around $100 a night and into a better section of the strand (as far as being close to fishing is concerned)


----------



## surfsidesativa

I've had people visit and stay at that affordable suites in pawleys

http://maps.live.com/OneClickDirect...OAAAAT5WYAIIAAAA=_Ocean Hwy / US-17&FORM=LLDP

It's not a super nice hotel or anything but it's enexpensive and right where you want to be.


----------



## bosshoss

we are looking at 2 places in north myrtle beach....,Carolina blue and Hartford motor inn.....thought that it might be decent fishing in that area as its somwhat close to an inlet....What about this area?


----------



## SmoothLures

I would just pick an area and go where you want to be. If you want to fish the Cherry Grove area, head up that way, if you think you'll be around MI, go there. I know this seems obvious but this will put you in driving range of MB from either place. If you stay at the North end of MB and want to go to MI, you'd have to make a good little drive. 


I stay at the Lighthouse Motel on 2nd Avenue, since you get free fishing on the 2nd Avenue Pier. But I don't fly fish so I can't help in that regard.


----------



## kingfisherman23

The wind generally comes out of the east or northeast, meaning that it will either blow parallel to the beach to diagonally in off the ocean. Occasionally you get a solid northwest wind, and the fishing really heats up.

I've flyfished in the sound up in NMB, some mullet venture in at high tide.

Eddy: When you gonna be down? I'm headed that way around the 18th, always lookin for a good fishing partner.

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge

kingfisherman23 said:


> Eddy: When you gonna be down? I'm headed that way around the 18th, always lookin for a good fishing partner.
> 
> Evan


Looks like we'll be leaving just as you're arriving 

We'll be there from the 4'th-18'th.


----------



## fshnjoe

I am new to area, just moved here 2 mo. ago but been fishing almost everyday, not much at all going on right now.but if i was fly fishin
i would go to Pawleys North or South. Away from crowds plenty room for
fly rod. i would use shrimp pattern fish in back on falling tide.
Couple nice small motels on 17 buss. in murrells inlet., there is a couple good local guides in MI
from there short drive to huntington beach park, Pawleys, piers or wherever
Just trying to help

Tight Lines


----------



## Capt.Shannon

*Fly Fishing*

I see you have at least tried Joe.........Fly fishing in Murrells Inlet is not the best. There is some good flying in G-Town or little River but it's just not that good here. I live in Murrells Inlet and have fished here for over 20 years. I've seen lots of people try and some get a couple but nothing big. There are some that will tell you different but they from somewere else.........:beer: Get some live bait,slow troll or head out around the rocks if you want to catch fish in Murrells Inlet.....Capt. Shannon Myrtle Beach/Murrells Inlet SC


----------



## Capt.Shannon

Fishing Reports 

Myrtle Beach/Murrells Inlet area Fishing Report

Fishing the Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach area is seasonal with the fishing a little slow for March til the middle of April.

Mid April, the fishing starts to pick-up for some Flounder and Red Drum. Everything[Fishing] is always weather related in Murrells Inlet and Myrtle Beach the sooner the water temp. gets in the 60's the fishing will get better.

Late April thru December is always a good time for fishing for Red Drum, the bait moves in and the fishing turns on. 

June, July and August, the water temp is getting rite for ALL fishing in the Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach areas! Everthing is good at the beach!

People are out in the sun,shopping,fishing and the Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach area is hopping!

August and September the Spanish and King Mackerel are on the beach and can be caught live baiting along the coast.

We often catch them at the jetties or 3-mile reef or trolling with planners and spoons.

Fishing at Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach during the summer months you never know what you are going to hook-up with so expect to catch a anything while fishing,maybe even a SHARK.

For all you that like catching Trout, Weakfish Trout are plentiful sometimes around Sept/ Oct.

While the true Winter Trout only starts when the water temps start dropping in to the 60's and lower.

As I have said early, fishing in Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach is always revolving. Don't let yourself be told that the fish are bitting ALL THE TIME .

Remember,if it sounds too good to be true, it most likely is not! I [Capt. Shannon Currie] has been fishing the coast of Murrells Inlet/Myrtle Beach for over 20 years!

If you plan to come to the myrtle Beach/Murrells Inlet area maybe this can help in your planning. Good Fishing to All ..................................................... Capt. Shannon Currie Myrtle Beach/Murrells Inlet SC


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

nice to see you posting here DOC, this is LTC by the way


----------



## outfishin28

DOC LTC, this is yakattack bout time some of you other fools showed up here.


----------



## Capt.Shannon

*Fishing Myrtle Beach*

Well howdy guys..............I just found this forun. I'm kinda slow you know... Looks like we are going to try help those that need on the island. I told Flip I have some jackets and flares to donate..


----------



## Too Busy

I'm Too Busy in all 3 forums I visit..... too hard to worry about different screen names.


----------



## ballgame100

HELP! I'm flying 3,000 miles to the other coast in August.... staying a week on Ocean Isle in a house on the canal... I have read random posts of possible fly fishing in these canals... true? I'm a bait fisherman - born and bred, but am dying to throw something at whatever might be lurking in these waters by way of my fly rod. Any pattern suggestions? Anything at all? thanks for any input. I'm even open to the option of a local guide if fly fishing is their game.


----------



## captmark

I know this guy, he's a little south of where you will staying but will put you on fish.
http://www.sweetteacharters.com/

This guy is great to, and will put you on them.

http://www.gtownkingfisher.com/main.html.

This is just to get your blood flowing,
lowcountry flyfishing

http://liftfilms.wordpress.com/2008/06/30/trailer-up/

Good luck, hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## surfsidesativa

You're getting some advice from experts here. Welcome guys, I'm glad you made it over. I read your stuff at the other site but rarely post. Here's to a great late-spring/summer gents.

Dan


----------

